
Ideal first round funding terms - prakash
http://www.cdixon.org/?p=271
======
sanj
_not worry about money but not save any_

So what does that mean? No retirement savings? No 401k? No 529 Savings for
kids' colleges?

If I weren't saving for that stuff, I'd be worried.

